# Please help fellow fishkeepers



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey guys and gals... there is some insanity going on and our hobby needs help....
i am sure that many of you have heard of monsterfishkeepers.com ....
well ; they are being sued by the company that makes monster energy drinks......the drink company is saying that after their customers drink the monster energy drink they become too stupid to know the difference between the energy drink and a fishtank...although not exactly in those words...

here is a link to help and sign a petition....

http://www.change.org/petitions/mon...nster-fish-keepers-for-trademark-infringement


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow iv never heard of such bs! Are people that dumb! There's a huge diffrance in logo and ones about fish! I can see if they were two energy drink company's but fish/drink come on people! 

Added my name to the list. 

Ban monster! Red bull tastes better.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

LMAO. I hate MFK so I'll just enjoy the show.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

lohachata said:


> the drink company is saying that after their customers drink the monster energy drink they become too stupid to know the difference between the energy drink and a fishtank...although not exactly in those words...


:lol: Signed just for that Loha!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Why would you hate them? I know a few people in person that go on there and they are good guys...


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

So childish.

I signed.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, haven't heard of this site. People are so stupid sometimes. -_-


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I signed, wow that is stupid from monster, ive never had a monster and i dont know if i ever will now


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a friend that drinks 2 or 3 of them a day...he is not allowed to bring them into my home or even my car...i will never buy their products.....


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

The drill instructors here at the Marine base cant live without Monsters lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i have a friend that drinks 2 or 3 of them a day...he is not allowed to bring them into my home or even my car...i will never buy their products.....


Don't ever try them, iv had maybe 2 full cans of monster in my life. But that was mixed with alc. 

Back on topic it tastes like crap. My girlfriend used to drink them before work and I took a sip of one when I was dying of thirst it tasted like stale Cotten candy. And I wanted to throw up right away.

Other energy drinks that taste way better

Amped 
Redbull
Coffee 
My favorite cappuccino


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, i just signed up on there forum. So ill have to judge if people be a holes to me. so far i m liking looking threw the threads there. mainly the builds. wow these guys are over the top! hopefully they dont make fun of my tanks lol i just introduced myself. depending on the welcome or bashing i get will determent if i stay or not.


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

I signed. Although BS, I do like the site and monster drinks, this is stupid.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I signed up for the forum, it seems pretty nice over there so I really see no reason for anyone to hate it. So far I seem to be getting "ignored" more then anything to me it seems like the higher post count the more you know. But so far the people I have talked to seem pretty nice so it's not horrible. There's tons of members so it seems like if I'm fallowing a thread it's pretty easy that it gets lost due to so many posters. I'll hang around there though, and I still like fishforums better because here there's a lot of great people. It's kind of like us main people are kind of like a close knit family here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Worth signing up just to see Mo Devlin's pics


----------

